# Judo Training



## EnglishChris (Nov 18, 2013)

Dear All, 
I spent seven years when I was younger learning Judo and greatly enjoyed it. It has now been a long time since I trained but I would very much like to get back into the sport. Where I live and work is exceedingly remote. As such attending regular training has not been an option. I will have three months in just under a year's time when I will be off work as I have negotiated a period off before renewing my contract. While I have promised to spend a part of it catching up with old friends I would very much like to spend a month or two practicing my judo. It has been sufficiently long since I was last able to train that I fear I would be barely past the position of a complete novice. While I'm not really after an exceptionally intense training course I would like to do about six hours a day for a month or two if only to see how much I can regain. My budget is fairly flexible so I don't think that needs to constrain things. I am more looking for a good teacher and a friendly environment that can cater to my unfortunately squeezed ability to train with a group. If anyone has any suggestions I would be most grateful. 
Thanks for your time in reading this.
Regards, 
Chris


----------



## frank raud (Nov 18, 2013)

Where are you located, and where do you intend to do your training ? In most places, first challenge would be finding a judo club that is open 6 hours a day.


----------



## EnglishChris (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi Frank,
I'm in Kalimantan Barat (West Kalimantan, it's on the west side of the southern half of Borneo in Indonesia). There is some Judo in Pontianak but it's a six hour drive away. As such wherever I go I'd have to travel. So really anywhere is an option. Am not at all phased by long haul travel.
Regards,
Chris


----------

